# Alizee



## Hawke (Apr 12, 2010)

[yt]ceSxEjwXHcM[/yt]


After visiting the Curry Thief I was surprised people haven't heard of Alizee.

Blizzard based the female night elf dance from one of her performances (not the one in this link)


----------

